# Can you use rubber cement to fix cuts?



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

mmk so i know super glue can be used to get something to heal up nicely, but can rubber cement too? i know your skin is not rubber, but will it seal it up nicely?


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

skottt160 said:


> mmk so i know super glue can be used to get something to heal up nicely, but can rubber cement too? i know your skin is not rubber, but will it seal it up nicely?


no

the reason super glue works is because it absorbs water and solidifies...it draws the water out of your skin a little and holds the "flaps" of the cut in place. when it's just gluing some other objects together, it draws water from the objects themselves and the air.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply. caught me before i did anything i regretted


----------



## Bends But Doesn't Break (Jun 23, 2008)

There are some pretty noxious organic solvents in rubber cement - you do NOT want rubber cement getting on, or certainly in (as would happen in the case of contact with a wound) you, if you can help it.


----------



## zaner123 (Jun 21, 2008)

But what about all that rubber cement I used to eat back in the elementary? Oh yeah. Brain damage 

I forgot


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Believe it or not- black pepper stops bleeding COLD. It works so good.....I keep restaurant pepper packets inside my Camelbak. You would think the spicyness of pepper would sting like a MOFO......but somehow it NUMBS the pain too! If you want to try another one-the thin, soft membrane inside a hard-boiled egg, works as good as stitches. The only thing is you gotta keep the wound completely DRY until the skin heals.....


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

huh. i prefer steri-strips to eggs as a replacement for sutures. Tincture of benzoin helps the steri-strips stay in place better. Both can be found OTC.

Can't say I've heard of using eggs for cuts. I'll try it if I find myself cut bad and happen to have a hard boiled egg on hand. 

WD-40 helps numb the pain from a bee sting.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

sweet advice. if it was not healing so nicely i would definitely try some of this stuff out. my scab is down to about an inch long and a third of an inch wide here. good times.


----------



## abp689 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you need stiches and are not around medical supplies, or do not have needle and thread; use super glue. Works pretty well, will leave a scar though.


----------



## pakdoc (Dec 4, 2005)

Super Glue, Liquid BandAid and 3M Active band aids all work good.
Just clean/debribe the wound and flush out with saline or alcohol/peroxide (I like chlorohexidine mouthwash or soap) if you like the pain. 
Keep foil paks of Neosporin with Lido in my hydration pack with the Super glue.


----------

